# CB Vipera berus



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Testing the use of my new lens, a Nikon 40mm Macro.

very close but an amazing lens

This is one of my CB females


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Insane picture!


----------



## sean_mac (Feb 22, 2009)

Now thats a calender picture if i ever seen one


----------



## karldellis (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent picture well worth the investment of a new lens if this is the result.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stunning shot and berus graeme


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful! :no1:


----------



## malarkine (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazing picture. How long have you been breeding V. berus?


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Stunning! Could you post some picks of their setup : victory:


----------



## Carson1912 (Jun 3, 2011)

What a picture and a beautiful snake!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

what a great pic! Lovely snake too


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm, more test pictures needed me thinks  :whistling2:


----------

